

Are simple 'net services considered startups? If so, mine launched today. - joe
http://di.sappear.com/

======
jacobscott
Since no one knows who you and your friends are, you could easily be the NSA,
right? It seems to me that when launching a security/privacy service you
should make an effort to explain why people should trust you.

------
icey
I don't know if you're soliciting advice or not; but a privacy policy probably
wouldn't be a terrible idea.

~~~
joe
Advice is always welcome :). We're working on a privacy police as I type this.

~~~
joe
*policy

------
andrewtj
Hope you don't mind my asking but how did you come up with a figure of $5 a
month and how much bandwidth do you anticipate each user will use?

